

Designers Are More Desirable Than Engineers - hsukenooi
http://blog.coffeeme.in/post/58076882111/designers-are-more-desirable-than-engineers
Tinder for professionals analyzed their data on who startup people on their site wanted to meet and wrote a post about it.
======
Todd
Given that a large number of founders are engineers, it would make sense that
founders want to talk with designers over engineers--it's a critical skill
that they may lack and for which they have an immediate need. The remainder of
founders likely come from the business category, which would explain the low
numbers there.

The article says that they made a best effort to bucket each group based on
LinkedIn profile. It's not clear how the overlap between founder status and
the other relevant groups was handled. I seems that it would make sense to
break the founders group out to a separate category.

------
noname123
Slightly off-topic but still relevant question, what's the best resource to
learn design as a complete noob?

A book to get started on aesthetics/graphics design; or a tools book like
Photoshop/InDesign. Or should one try to poke around the Wordpress themes and
tweak it?

~~~
runawaybottle
How old are you? Have you at any point in your life exhibited any kind of
talent for being artistic? I ask this because I don't think someone can grind
and learn their way through design as someone can when it comes to
development.

------
jared314
Since the statistics are drawn from a single new site, over a few weeks, i'm
not sure you can generalize the findings from such a small sample.

It sounds more likely that the site has not attracted enough pure designers
yet.

------
mjolk
The data is not sourced. Also, the title is bad and incendiary, and
willingness to meet is not at all equatable to desirability.

